# Any E2 Visa dangers



## scott3310 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I hope you may be able to advice me. I believe that my only realistic option of moving Stateside would be to obtain a E2 Business visa after fairly extensive research, and realising i do not meet any further requirments to gain residence in the States.

My situation is that i have approx £100,000 in savings which i believe to be about $160,000 give or take, so i would like to bring my family over and start a new life and business, but not to use the full amount of savings on a business as i would need money to also get housed and have medical Insurance. i am aware that this is not permanent residence visa and is reviewed every 2 years.

Has anyone in the forum done what i am hoping to do, and if so, what do i need to look out for that could trip me up, or is it fairly straight forward? which in reality nothing is straight forward. Currently we are looking at maybe the Florida area, but i would really appreciate any advice big or small that you may have.

Many thanks
Scott.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

By the time you get the family settled and maybe one year of living expenses - what do you plan to start a business with? Type of business and financial. Have you worked up a biz plan? What can trip you up is very simple - your business goes under or does not pass the bi-annual review. What do you plan to do with the kids after they are of age?


----------



## scott3310 (Feb 24, 2011)

twostep said:


> By the time you get the family settled and maybe one year of living expenses - what do you plan to start a business with? Type of business and financial. Have you worked up a biz plan? What can trip you up is very simple - your business goes under or does not pass the bi-annual review. What do you plan to do with the kids after they are of age?


Thanks for your response. You are right that it will take approx a year to "start" to get my feet on the ground and the cost of living. At the moment i dont know which business to enter into, i am currently in the British Army and will retire from there next year, so i have the time to research, but its a whole career change i am after, i also will have a monthly pension which equated into dollars is approx $1100 to use against rental property before any income comes in, but being in the service for 24 years i am very focused and career minded, so i hope what ever i look at doing, i will go into it very ambitious, but i also know a business can fail just as quick as it gets started "nature of the beast"

i have researched on search engines with thousands of busineses for sale in Florida alone, but i wouldnt take a wild jump, i would do my homework as best as i can before buying.

I have seen on TV Documentaries 'horror stories' on families doing the same thing i intend to do, but gone very badly wrong, this is why i have posted the thread. any further advise is very much welcomed both positive and negative :fencing:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

1100 depending on exchange rate - rent/utilities/phones/TV/internet - you are upside down already.
Focused, career minded and ambitious does not necessarily translate to business savy. You have been in a very structured invironment for most of your adult life. What does your wife say? What do you know about life and business in US and in FL?

We were in a similar position but the business supports a hobby only. So I can tell you a bit about small business. You have to know the line of work/industrie you are getting into. Licensure can be a pain and expensive. We may shut down due to ordnances and fees in TX compared to AL. 

Business for sale for investor is a big gimmick. There are some real ones out there but ask yourself the question - why would someone sell a business for under 100k if it is profitable? Purchase, licenses, legal fees, insurance, stock, staff and a year ramp up. Do not expect a loan or grant.


----------



## scott3310 (Feb 24, 2011)

twostep said:


> 1100 depending on exchange rate - rent/utilities/phones/TV/internet - you are upside down already.
> Focused, career minded and ambitious does not necessarily translate to business savy. You have been in a very structured invironment for most of your adult life. What does your wife say? What do you know about life and business in US and in FL?
> 
> We were in a similar position but the business supports a hobby only. So I can tell you a bit about small business. You have to know the line of work/industrie you are getting into. Licensure can be a pain and expensive. We may shut down due to ordnances and fees in TX compared to AL.
> ...


Thanks again, when i do look for a business, would you say it is recommended to buy one through a broker? 
I know i said i would have $1100 dollars per month to assist, this is just a pension, i would like to still think that i would have an income of some sort from a business? and you are again 100% right about me being in a structured lifestyle and somewhat regimented, but thats not a bad thing, we learn to adapt very quickly.
could i just finish off by asking is there positive sides to my quest?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

scott3310 said:


> Thanks again, when i do look for a business, would you say it is recommended to buy one through a broker?
> I know i said i would have $1100 dollars per month to assist, this is just a pension, i would like to still think that i would have an income of some sort from a business? and you are again 100% right about me being in a structured lifestyle and somewhat regimented, but thats not a bad thing, we learn to adapt very quickly.
> could i just finish off by asking is there positive sides to my quest?


Oh yes - those whose business venture is successful hardly ever look back. I would not go back to Europe for all the tea in China. Do you have Plan B in the works? Again - what about the kids?


----------



## scott3310 (Feb 24, 2011)

twostep said:


> Oh yes - those whose business venture is successful hardly ever look back. I would not go back to Europe for all the tea in China. Do you have Plan B in the works? Again - what about the kids?


Plan B would be to return back to UK and use my pension again to assist with rental until after a few years where i would purchase a house. my specialised trade is Health & Safety qualified in NEBOSH, IOSH and working on the Diploma (quite a dry subject, but pays) so should fall back into a job fairly well, but i dont want that!

Kids are currently 7 & 4 so time on our side, the main thing that i dont like about UK is the weather being honest, i like the blue sky and heat and i know places like Florida has severe storms, hurricanes and thunder storms. Thanks also for your message i looked at it and will explore it well.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Blue skies and heat covers a lot of real estate:>)
Time may be on your side today. The older you get the faster it flies. 
You need to have some idea - what kind of business are you looking at?


----------

